# Where to buy a safe



## woodlands (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
Where can i get a safe(locker) to place my valuables in. Something slightly bigger than in the hotels. 

Also if anyone has recommendations for a live in maid please let me know.

thx


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Safe - Dragonmart


----------



## Gulfstreamaviator (Sep 3, 2008)

Ace Hardware in Festival City, have a small stock of these items.

glf


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Ace
Carrefour
Speedex
Just about any where


----------

